# Watership Down Blu-ray



## Hazel-roo (Apr 10, 2011)

Apparently... it was released by Warner Home Video on October 15th, 2010.
http://www.amazon.de/Unten-Fluss-Bl...ef=sr_1_1?s=dvd&ie=UTF8&qid=1302416396&sr=1-1
Germany only! WTF!
The Blu-ray disc does have the original English audio track on it...
This is not the Deluxe or 25th Anniversary Edition, either. There are no real extras, just like the original DVD release.

Warner better frickin' release that Blu-ray in the US... with as many extras as possible... *bangs head on desk*


----------



## israfur (Apr 10, 2011)

Your icon is cute.
So what's it about?


----------



## LizardKing (Apr 10, 2011)

What's the point though? Given the original medium, I doubt you'll really notice the difference between Blu-ray and DVD.


----------



## Fay V (Apr 10, 2011)

israfur said:


> Your icon is cute.
> So what's it about?


 rabbits killing the shit out of each other. (img nsfw?)

good movie. I'd probably like the DvD but i dont see the point in blueray. I should replace my old book too.


----------



## Garfang (Apr 10, 2011)

israfur said:


> Your icon is cute.
> So what's it about?


 
yes you icon is cute :O Watership down! what an amazing movie that was ^^ i Loved it! i bought the book also. 
That sound stupid, for the to release it only in Germany... 

The movie was about two brothers , which one of them could predict the future , he tell his brother and then the leader of the pack to leave because something terrible is going to happen here soon. but only some of them followed them . and its the strangle and the adventure of that pack of rabbits. really cool animation . A bit dark themed but great.


----------



## Ad Hoc (Apr 10, 2011)

The "Watership Down" part set my WANT WANT WANT alarms off, but then I realized Watership Down on Blu-ray would be sort of pointless. Regular DVD definition is about all it needs.


----------



## Hazel-roo (Apr 10, 2011)

I'm excited about this not necessarily because I expect the video quality to keep getting better. I'm more concerned about the release making a statement. That statement is that the movie is still deemed relevant to the world at large and not restricted for the rest of it's existence to DVD format. Releasing a video on Blu-ray format is not an easy decision for corporate execs. In the case of Germany they must have deemed it economically feasible to do so. Now we gotta get them to update the rest of the world... so our children can also be part of story that is... Watership Down.


----------



## LizardKing (Apr 10, 2011)

Hazel-roo said:


> so our children can also be part of story that is... Watership Down.


 
Children? Watership Down? Do you _want_ them to have nightmares?

"Hey kids, I got a fun cartoon movie for you >:]"


----------



## Ad Hoc (Apr 10, 2011)

I've been watching Watership Down since before I can remember, didn't bother me until I was old enough to understand the gassing scene. Plague Dogs on the other hand . . .

And, that makes sense, Hazel-roo. Good point.


----------



## Fay V (Apr 10, 2011)

LizardKing said:


> Children? Watership Down? Do you _want_ them to have nightmares?
> 
> "Hey kids, I got a fun cartoon movie for you >:]"


 I watched it as a kid. I was like "  bunnies!....D8 "


----------



## israfur (Apr 11, 2011)

That sounds badass, I wanna see that now. O3O


----------



## Ames (Apr 12, 2011)

Fay V said:


> I watched it as a kid. I was like "  bunnies!....D8 "


 
It gave me nightmares.  ESPECIALLY that one scene where a rabbit chokes on a snare and starts vomiting blood...


----------



## yiffytimesnews (Apr 12, 2011)

That is what makes Watership Down more than just a kids film, because it deals with life and death issues.


----------



## LizardKing (Apr 12, 2011)

yiffytimesnews said:


> That is what makes Watership Down more than just a kids film, because it deals with life and death issues.


 
So what about The Lion King? Or Bambi?


----------



## Daisy La Liebre (Apr 12, 2011)

Watership Down is my favourite book, and the movie had the most beautiful soundtrack. Seems kind of pointless releasing it on Blu-Ray though, since it's a 1978 cel animation.


----------



## Ad Hoc (Apr 12, 2011)

israfur said:


> That sounds badass, I wanna see that now. O3O


 The whole thing is available on Youtube. Here.


----------



## Garfang (Apr 12, 2011)

Ad Hoc said:


> The whole thing is available on Youtube. Here.


 
the blue ray version or the normal?


----------



## Ad Hoc (Apr 12, 2011)

Normal? It's youtube, doesn't ordinarily come in high definition anyway.


----------

